# What type of snail is O. Knott using?



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/38820667

Looking through these images, the snail shell caught my eye. Does anybody know what type of snail this is and could provide a little background information about it? Thanks,

David


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I also wonder how he is able to keep alage away using just HC in that tank? No standard "fast growers" in there. I wonder what his dosing regimen is?


----------



## PondPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

Nerite possibly? 

Jonathan...


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

It is a Neritina Natalensis ... I have 2 in my tanks, they do quite a good job of cleaning up algae.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I was thinking nerite but wasn't sure. I haven't had any experience with these snails. All I know is that they keep the glass real clean and can't breed in a fw aquarium. Does anyone know where some are available in America? 

Amber- 
how large is your tank and what other algae eaters does it house? 

The example for Oliver's tank I used I can only see nerites as the algae cleaning preference and there doesn't seem to be very many. Oh well... more questions to ask him when he comes here to texas =).

David


----------



## PondPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

I get bunches during the summer off pond plants I bring in, might check with some local ponders if you cant find them elsewhere. 

Jonathan...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The snails are indeed _Neritina natalensis_. They do breed in fresh water. The ones that don't are _N. reclivata_, a brackish snail native to Florida. Everyone seems to have them in Canada, but they are apparently quite difficult to obtain in the US. I'm still working on it myself...

http://perso.infonie.be/pomacea/neritina_natalensis_uk.htm


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi David

Sorry for the late reply, but it was CNY and the computer decided to take a break and threw a tantrum ... LOL

Am back now, the tank is a 20 gal long. It didn't house any other algae eaters but the 2 snails for at least 6 months, they did quite well by themselves but poop a lot. I recently added 2 ottos, a pair of Yamatos and a SAE.

They all get along fine with the 7 baby Pristellas and a pair of Rosey Barbs I have in that tank. It is a mismatch tank, as you can see by its inhabitants.

Cheers


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

amber2461 said:


> It is a Neritina Natalensis ... I have 2 in my tanks, they do quite a good job of cleaning up algae.


Hey amber, would love to know where you obtained these from! can ya help a fella out? [smilie=r:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sure, where are you at??? Big Al's at Richmond recently had a big batch come in, this was 2 weeks ago, they might still be there though. Be warned, they are asking for 5.99 each.

Cheers


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

excellent! thanks a pile...i'm going there today as fate might have it and will grab a few. they don't eat plants do they? anyhow, yah, i live in east vancouver, commercial drive area [smilie=h:


----------

